# Haven't heard of this brine before.



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

While looking around for interesting/new pickling brines. I came across this.

 1 1/2 cups vinegar
 1/4 cup Frank’s RedHot sauce
 1/4 cup vegetable cocktail (such as V8)
 1 tablespoon dehydrated onion flakes

 1/4 teaspoon salt
 1 teaspoon mustard seed
 1/4 teaspoon hot pepper flakes, optional
 2 bay leaves
 1 clove garlic, crushed
The V8 juice sounds like a interesting twist. I believe that would make for a great tasting sausage. Or, perhaps eggs?


----------



## bradger (Oct 24, 2019)

wow a low salt brine, if i try this i would use apple cider or red wine vinegar


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

bradger said:


> wow a low salt brine, if i try this i would use apple cider or red wine vinegar



I was thinking about apple cider too. I'm getting ready to do a batch of eggs. I think I'll do a quart of them this way.


----------



## xray (Oct 24, 2019)

Sounds good, V8 is pretty salty though but I do like the sound of it.

You going regular V8 or V8 Spicy?


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

xray said:


> Sounds good, V8 is pretty salty though but I do like the sound of it.
> 
> You going regular V8 or V8 Spicy?



Since it already calls for a 1/4 cup hot sauce I'll just use the regular.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2019)

xray said:


> Sounds good, V8 is pretty salty though but I do like the sound of it.



I agree. This is the reason there is such a small amount of salt in the Recipe. I love V8. My Wife accidently brought home Low Sodium V8. It was Horrible! Tasted like theyes Canned the Water they Wash the Veggies in! I stirred in a dash of salt as was all good.

In the Brine...I'm thinking a shake of Worcestershire Sauce and/or a bit of Horseradish would be tasty...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I agree. This is the reason there is such a small amount of salt in the Recipe. I love V8. My Wife accidently brought home Low Sodium V8. It was Horrible! Tasted like theyes Canned the Water they Wash the Veggies in! I stirred in a dash of salt as was all good.
> 
> In the Brine...I'm thinking a shake of Worcestershire Sauce and/or a bit of Horseradish would be tasty...JJ



That was what I was thinking as well about the salt content. I usually add a few drops of Worcestershire sauce in my tomato juice or bloody Mary. You think that will work with eggs?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2019)

I can't see why not, though it may take longer that 2 days to get in and add a lot of flavor. Good experiment...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I can't see why not, though it may take longer that 2 days to get in and add a lot of flavor. Good experiment...JJ



Sounds good to me. I was thinking about putting a vacuum to it. And let it sit for at least a couple of weeks. Though that may be difficult!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2019)

I got the stuff to make Red Beets Eggs, but I think I want to try Amish Mustard Eggs...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

I've been wanting to make those as well. One day....


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 24, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I was thinking about apple cider too. I'm getting ready to do a batch of eggs. I think I'll do a quart of them this way.



Just wondering if the cider or red wine vinegar has enough acidity to keep the Bot away...? I don't know, posing the question for the experts out there. My bottles don't list a level like the white distilled vinegar does.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> Just wondering if the cider or red wine vinegar has enough acidity to keep the Bot away...? I don't know, posing the question for the experts out there. My bottles don't list a level like the white distilled vinegar does.



I have both. And they each state 5% acidity.


----------



## xray (Oct 24, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I agree. This is the reason there is such a small amount of salt in the Recipe. I love V8. My Wife accidently brought home Low Sodium V8. It was Horrible! Tasted like theyes Canned the Water they Wash the Veggies in! I stirred in a dash of salt as was all good.
> 
> In the Brine...I'm thinking a shake of Worcestershire Sauce and/or a bit of Horseradish would be tasty...JJ



I’m in the mood for a bloody mary now. I love v8 as well, but only in kicks then I don’t drink it for awhile...but definitely a bloody mary this weekend.



chef jimmyj said:


> I got the stuff to make Red Beets Eggs, but I think I want to try Amish Mustard Eggs...JJ





Steve H said:


> I've been wanting to make those as well. One day....



They’re good! Wife an I prefer them to the beet eggs for a nice change of pace. We’ve been making a jar a week so that we have some ready to eat while the second jar is working it’s magic. I usually take one for breakfast at work.

We’re going to make more this weekend...but I want to do these on the side. Thanks again for the recipe, Steve


----------



## WaterRat (Oct 24, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I have both. And they each state 5% acidity.



I looked again, it was buried in fine print on the back of the bottle(s)  Also checked with pH paper, both were under pH 3.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

Here is the rest of the recipe:
Bring the vinegar, hot sauce, V8 juice, onion flakes, salt, mustard seed and hot pepper flakes to a boil; reduce heat and simmer covered for a couple of minutes.


Place the bay leaf and garlic clove in a clean 1 litre mason jar.


Put the cooked sausage or eggs in the jar.


Pour the liquid into the jar up to the base of the rim of the jar, making sure the sausage is covered with liquid.


Screw on the lid and allow cooling to room temperature before placing in the refrigerator.


----------



## bradger (Oct 24, 2019)

this will cover apple vs white 
https://finance.yahoo.com › news › real-difference-between-apple-cider-165...


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

bradger said:


> this will cover apple vs white
> https://finance.yahoo.com › news › real-difference-between-apple-cider-165...



Blah, blah, blah J/K I just use one or the other for taste difference.


----------



## bradger (Oct 24, 2019)

Blah, blah, blah J/K I just use one or the other for taste difference.

some here were worried about the acidity level,  i just do for taste as well


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

So, I made some. One quart of this recipe. And some regular pickled eggs. Now the wait....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2019)

WaterRat said:


> Just wondering if the cider or red wine vinegar has enough acidity to keep the Bot away...? I don't know, posing the question for the experts out there. My bottles don't list a level like the white distilled vinegar does.



Keep them refrigerated and there is no worries...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 24, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I got the stuff to make Red Beets Eggs, but I think I want to try Amish Mustard Eggs...JJ


Just discoverd the Amish Mustard Egg thread in the sides forum a couple days ago. Got around to starting a batch last night.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 24, 2019)

Steve H said:


> So, I made some. One quart of this recipe. And some regular pickled eggs. Now the wait....
> 
> View attachment 409244


 Man I bet those are going to be good! I am sure that brine would make some wicked good pickled sausage as well.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Man I bet those are going to be good! I am sure that brine would make some wicked good pickled sausage as well.



I'm thinking the same. I would have done some of that today as well. But I had a busy enough day already. But soon.......


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

xray said:


> I’m in the mood for a bloody mary now. I love v8 as well, but only in kicks then I don’t drink it for awhile...but definitely a bloody mary this weekend.



I always have a bottle of bloody Mary mixer in the fridge. Not that I drink a ton of them. It's just that I like drinking the mix straight as well. Now that I think of that. I bet the mix would have worked just as well. If not better then V8.
Hmm, bloody Mary eggs...


----------



## xray (Oct 24, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I always have a bottle of bloody Mary mixer in the fridge. Not that I drink a ton of them. It's just that I like drinking the mix straight as well. Now that I think of that. I bet the mix would have worked just as well. If not better then V8.
> Hmm, bloody Mary eggs...



I have a 4 day weekend coming up, I want to make one. I have a little bit of black peppercorn vodka someone gifted me. It made a good bloody mary. I drank one months ago, so might as well use up the rest of it.

Bloody Mary eggs? Sounds like you’re onto something. The brine you posted at the beginning seems like a good start. Maybe lose the onion flakes and mustard and then add horseradish, Worcestershire sauce and celery seed. What do you think? Sounds like a Bloody Mary flavor profile.


----------



## xray (Oct 24, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I always have a bottle of bloody Mary mixer in the fridge. Not that I drink a ton of them. It's just that I like drinking the mix straight as well. Now that I think of that. I bet the mix would have worked just as well. If not better then V8.
> Hmm, bloody Mary eggs...



That also reminded me, when I was on vacation in VA, there’s a little hotsauce store I like to stop at. I end up in there for hours sampling and BSing (the owners have ties to my area)

Anyway, they had this Bloody Mary mix I tried and I really enjoyed it. I should of bought some there but I already spent enough money.

Here’s the link, think I’m going to order some.

https://clark-and-hopkins.myshopify.com/products/chesapeake-bay-bloody-mary-mix


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2019)

chef jimmyj
 already mentioned the horseradish and Worcestershire sauce. I do believe I'm going on a quest.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 28, 2019)

It has been about a week. I couldn't hold out any longer!







Since these were vacuum packed the flavor got in there pretty good. And the they are delicious! Perhaps just a touch more hot sauce next time.


----------

